# durable (and maybe Cut Resistant) Jacket?



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Can someone recommend an durable Jacket?
I try to finde some who have an seperated fleece Vest/ Jacked inside.
Maybe some who is also Fire resistance?

THX


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

"Durable jacket" is too vague. What will it be used for, and in what climate? Does color matter? This is all important.
As for cut resistant and fire retardant, I have a Miller welding jacket that's both, and if it were clean, looks basically like a normal jacket.
I used to have a Kevlar reinforced denim motorcycle jacket too, and it would fit the bill, but it was a bit stiff.
Now, as for non specialty jackets, a plain ol' denim jacket is pretty tough. So is an M65.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Look at the offerings from:

Outerwear Shop - Duluth Trading
Men's Jackets & Vests | Orvis
Men's Outerwear | Free Shipping at L.L.Bean


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

> What will it be used for, and in what climate?


I need it for the European Climate. Depent where I am it could be an nice warm weather and in Norway, Finnland, Schweden very cold.


> Does color matter?


Yes Black maybe some Olive. Camo is a total nogo.
@A Watchman thx but it look like the normal Coat where burn when you put a Lighter on.

The Citys get more and more dangerous. When the situation become hot the new European took there Knife and try to stab there opponent. Some reinforced Jacket will be an must have soon.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Fire Fighters use clothing made from fire retardant materials by DuPont. You might talk to your local fire department and see if they can help direct you to a supplier.

Certain sports like Motocross use Kevlar products for outerwear. Good luck.

http://www.dupont.com/products-and-services/personal-protective-equipment/thermal-protective.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

In the US a company called Grainger supplies industrial products. Here are some flame/fire resistant clothing they offer. I do not know if they ship to Europe.

https://www.grainger.com/category/f...-and-arc-flash-clothing/safety/ecatalog/N-j27


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

several years ago I bought a police department type leather jacket and wore it on the street for over ten years. Today it is still the toughest jacket I own.

course in todays market you'll probably spend in excess of $350 but it is definitely worth it


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Second for M65 jacket and liner. Should be able to find fire retardant versions.


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

@User Name Bladerunner Inc. offers a kevlar T Shirt that is slash and puncture resistant. Telephone 020 7486 2086. British pounds 68.99. They have jackets, too.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

Thanks I will check the Company.


> You might talk to your local fire department and see if they can help direct you to a supplier.


The have an very good Connection to the Health Department who can offer me an different Type of Jacked I dont want to wear.


----------



## Medic33 (Mar 29, 2015)

get a heavy leather classic biker jacket your European so here is a pic or 2
https://www.amazon.com/Motorcycle-Jackets-Classic-Leather-Jacket/dp/B000K804H6
https://www.motorcyclehouse.com/nomad-usa-classic-leather-biker-jacket


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

omg wits impossible to wear something like that.


----------



## jim-henscheli (May 4, 2015)

The m65 is available in plain colors, green, black, navy, as well as camoflauge. It's also shorter than most European military jackets/smocks, so it won't stand out as overtly military quite so much.
The german army( and probably others) have several layer system jackets as well that are cut resistant.
The North Face also has some nice three part layer jackets, with cordura shells and Kevlar, designed for back country skiing. They hold up to rocks and trees well, I'm sure they would slow a knife down.


----------



## User Name (Dec 18, 2015)

How about that: GEN V Jacket - Pentagon
I want some who have an fleecy jacket inside.
An local dealer have it for € 129.90. Hmm the Jacket look very cheap.


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Yes, Kevlar is nice, and also cut resistant, not cut proof.

I have standard commercial knives of S35VN, and probably even VG-10 that will puncture a police vest.

Kevlar's best defense is against slashing. Originally it was used to make the carcasses of automobile tires.


----------

